# Your next new car



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Meet 2016 Toyota Prius. Me no like.

http://www.autoblog.com/2015/09/09/2016-toyota-prius-official-photos/


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Ouch. That looks like it might be a 1* ride if the headroom in back is as bad as it looks. I guess Toyota's trying to upsell would be Prius buyers on the Prius V.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Is it as ugly as I think it is?


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

All Prius's are ugly. That one is ridiculously so.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Although I first thought the third gen Priuses (Priusi?) were not so appealing on the outside, I've come to love their sleek lines and sharp rear lights and spoiler. As for this 4th gen model...it makes me want to upchuck. Looks like they merged a Ford Fusion with the 3rd gen and went back to counting their money until the 5th gen in 2020. Joke and a half...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Camry front, civic/corolla in the middle, LFA in the back.

its a win win.

/sarcasm


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Now that's a classic design. Right.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

That pic looks bad, but in the gallery in the article it doesn't look quite as bad. Mostly as expected, a little less Priusy, a more angular/squared off rear end (seems to be all the rage on the new models, the new Rav4, Maxima, and many others have it). The big bonus here is the flying buttress center console appears to be replaced with a more reasonable one, still not completely open in front like the C and V are. Not sure about headroom in the rear, that does look a bit angled and might be an issue, have get in one to find out.

It is one my list of vehicles to look at in a couple of years when I need to replace my current one. Will have to see how it all works out, it's still a Prius and will be dirt cheap to operate and maintain, including getting about 5 mpg better than the gen III. The main reason I don't have a full sized Prius right now is because of that center console.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Meet 2016 Toyota Prius. Me no like.
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2015/09/09/2016-toyota-prius-official-photos/
> View attachment 13146


If I can ever afford it, I like the new Fusions. Had a loaner car from Carmax. Plenty of leg room, smelled nice and was easy to drive.


----------

